# Guild of Heroes sucht noch Member (Alli, Azshara)



## Gti (1. Dezember 2006)

Falls Interesse besteht einfach Ingame message schreiben an mich (Gti) alles weitere wird sich dann finden ;-)


----------



## Mondenkynd (7. Dezember 2006)

Gti schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht einfach Ingame message schreiben an mich (Gti) alles weitere wird sich dann finden ;-)



Mein Hunter (Zwerg-Jäger) mom. lvl20 sucht noch nette Guilde auf Azaha, wo treibt ihr euch denn so rum?


----------

